# Crash test d'un ibook G4...



## bugman (1 Mars 2005)

Mon ibook à hier fait un petit saut de l'ange de la table (environ 1m. de haut) au sol (carrelages) de ma cuisine.
Resultat, il est tres solide, seul le DD à rendu l'ame et la partie superieur (LCD) est un poil bancal (redressé par mes soins). Il marche encore niquel avec mon DD externe. Bref, l'ibook est tres solide. 

Bon, vu que j'ai besoin de mobilité, l'achat de mon PB sera pour bientot. Mon banquier se frotte les mains (hein, Denis !)

@+,
Bug.


----------



## puffade (1 Mars 2005)

Pour moi saut de l'ange de la table de nuit hier vers 23H30. L'ibook fonctionne à merveille...
Par chance l'écran était fermé, la machine étteinte et il est tombé à plat.
Ces expériences diversses sont vraiment trépidentes. À qui le tour?


----------



## elbibos (1 Mars 2005)

C'est bon à savoir tout ça 

...mais bon j'préfère attendre encore un peu avant d'essayer...:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Mars 2005)

elbibos a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon à savoir tout ça
> 
> ...mais bon j'préfère attendre encore un peu avant d'essayer...:mouais:


Allez, lance toi (ou lance le)!! c'est pour la science!!
Avec les stat' obtenues, on verra quelle série est la plus solide!


----------



## elbibos (1 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, lance toi (ou lance le)!! c'est pour la science!!
> Avec les stat' obtenues, on verra quelle série est la plus solide!


Bon ben si c'est pour la science alors... :rose:

Enfin j'crois qu'ça a déja été comparé, et qu'en gros les Ibook étaient plus résistants que les Powerbook, mais p't'être qu'en fonction des séries ça diffère un peu.


----------



## elektroseb (1 Mars 2005)

Sonny, tu veux pas essayer de lancer ton Dell maintenant que tu es revenu à la raison ?


----------



## bugman (1 Mars 2005)

A quand le nouvel accessoire a la mode : l' iCatapulte ?


----------



## corloane (1 Mars 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Mon ibook à hier fait un petit saut de l'ange de la table (environ 1m. de haut) au sol (carrelages) de ma cuisine.
> Resultat, il est tres solide, seul le DD à rendu l'ame et la partie superieur (LCD) est un poil bancal (redressé par mes soins). Il marche encore niquel avec mon DD externe. Bref, l'ibook est tres solide.
> 
> Bon, vu que j'ai besoin de mobilité, l'achat de mon PB sera pour bientot. Mon banquier se frotte les mains (hein, Denis !)
> ...


 
quel PB tu vas acheter?


----------



## bugman (1 Mars 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> quel PB tu vas acheter?



Bonne question !

J'aimerais le 17" pour la resolution (j'utilise FCP) mais bon, il est cher et je ne me vois pas trop me promener avec vu sa taille.

Peut etre le 15" 1,67 GHz mais avec un Combo (j'ai deja le graveur DVD), pour la ram je le prendrais en 512 et j'acheterais les 512 autre plus tard. Par contre pour l'option de la carte video, je ne sais pas trop  (J'attends vos commentaires sur ce sujet, l'option fait 100¤).

A suivre...

@+,
bug.


----------



## MacMadam (1 Mars 2005)

Ai tenté la même expérience avec mon iBook, mais n'ai réussi qu'à lui péter les charnières. Il reste tout à fait fonctionnel. Fais gaffe avec ton futur PB, ils sont bien plus fragiles


----------



## Lamar (2 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

je trouve que vos expériences sont bien sympas, mais elles ne repoussent pas assez les limites de la bête :
moi j'ai roulé (en voiture, pas en vélo) sur mon ibook : résultat des courses, écran explosé, mais ibook parfaitement fonctionnel, pas une trace sur la coque (en fait il y a une très légère pliure, indécelable à l'oeil nu), tout marche super sur un écran externe.
Qui dit mieux.:rateau:

Nicolas

PS : en réalité je me vante parce que la roue de la voiture n'est pas passée complètement sur l'ibook, elle s'est appuyée sur le bord (d'où l'explosion de l'écran). Je précise que celui-ci était dans une superbe housse Tucano, ça ne protège que des rayures, pas des écrasements.


----------



## drs (2 Mars 2005)

salut

vos histoires me font flipper 

Ca c'est ma hantise de faire tomber mon ibook, alors je prends toutes les précautions nécessaires, et jusque là, il n'est jamais tombé.

Mais je reste vigilant, car il suffit d'une seconde....et avec bébé de 14 mois à la maison, c'est encore pire 

Alex

PS: désolé, je ne participerais pas aux tests


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Mars 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> je trouve que vos expériences sont bien sympas, mais elles ne repoussent pas assez les limites de la bête :
> moi j'ai roulé (en voiture, pas en vélo) sur mon ibook : résultat des courses, écran explosé, mais ibook parfaitement fonctionnel, pas une trace sur la coque (en fait il y a une très légère pliure, indécelable à l'oeil nu), tout marche super sur un écran externe.
> ...


la grande classe  clap clap clap

mais comment t'as fait pour glisser ton iBook sous les roues de la bagnoles de tes parents


----------



## puffade (4 Mars 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> je trouve que vos expériences sont bien sympas, mais elles ne repoussent pas assez les limites de la bête :
> moi j'ai roulé (en voiture, pas en vélo) sur mon ibook : résultat des courses, écran explosé, mais ibook parfaitement fonctionnel, pas une trace sur la coque (en fait il y a une très légère pliure, indécelable à l'oeil nu), tout marche super sur un écran externe.
> ...



Là tu es imbattable. C'est sublime ce que tu as réalisé...


----------



## Lamar (4 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

merci d'avoir apprécier mes efforts, mais je ne vous conseille pas d'essayer, non seulement on se sent très bête quand ça vous arrive (je dis bête parce que si je dis le mot qui correspond vraiment à la situation je vais me faire censurer), mais en plus il faut en parler autour de soi, puisque comme un imbécile on s'est vanté de son switch futur. donc répondre à la question  :
"alors ton mac ça marche bien", par 
"oui, pendant trois jours jusqu'à ce que je lui roule dessus", c'est très humiliant.


Nicolas.

P.S. je rassure tout le monde grâce à l'assurance liée à la carte bleue j'ai été remboursé de manière plus que généreuse. Du coup reswitch en cours.
P.S.2 : dis moi étudiant69 c'est vrai que je fais très jeune, mais à 34 ans j'ai le droit d'écraser moi même mes portables sans l'aide de mes parents.


----------



## bugman (4 Mars 2005)

Bientot on va pouvoir faire des concours de luges sur portables. La grande frime !


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mars 2005)

Mon Ti a pris un vol plané il y a 3 ans environ... l'écran reste intacte, le coin haut à droite montre une légère craquelure. J'ai du faire remplacer le lecteur CD/DVD, mise à part ça, il ronronne superbement encore...  

Il est vrai que la palme revient encore à Lamar...


----------



## HCl (5 Mars 2005)

J'ai fais un truc sympathique il y a 3 mois de ça... Mais ce n'était que de 40cm et pas aussi violent que les roues de la voiture de Lamar 
Je sortais de mon sac à dos mon p'tit niBook, alors réfugié dans sa housse tucano.

D'hab', je suis intelligent et je ferme la housse. Mais là... Non 
Un moment d'égarement :rateau: 

Du coup, n'ayant pas pris la housse du bon côté, l'iBook a pris la poudre d'escampette et est venu embrasser le beau carrelage blanc de mon hôte.
J'ai lâché une petite grossierté, mais cela n'en valait pas la peine :
mon cher et tendre outil blanc s'est reveillé à vitesse grand v, sans aucun problème   

Bref, rien de bien grave, mais sur le coup, ça fait toujours mal de voir l'objet de toutes ses attentions courir vers la destruction  

J'avais bien fait de poser le sac à dos par terre et non pas sur le bureau


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

tidjû ça fiche la trouille, toutes vos histoires.  du coup je fais encore plus attention en manipulant mon chti'n'iBook adoré :love: :rateau:   (on n'est pas normaux quand même)


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> (on n'est pas normaux quand même)



ça c'est bien vrai...  on est quand même un peut féti non :love:


----------



## desertea (6 Mars 2005)

Je sort mon ibook G4 du carton.
Je le branche sur secteur pour recharge complète, posé sur mon bureau, il beau !!!!!
Seulement, mon petit dernier (Pierre), n'a pas bien vu le cable d'alim, et en jouant au foot dans la maison ????
Bref, il se prend les pieds dans le cable, l'ibook voltige, "s'écrase" la face au sol.
Pour ma part, j'ai les cheveux qui tombent, et résultat des courses .........pas grand chose en fait.
Le connecteur (fiche) du chargeur côte ibook (celui avec la bague lumineuse), tordu.
Ibook nickel, chargeur tordu mais fonctionnel !!! ouf

Cordialement


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mars 2005)

Et ben dis donc tu as eut chaud, heureusement que ce n'est que le chargeur


----------

